# Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Hallo,

würde mir gerne einen Temperatursensor zulegen, und somit die Lüfter nur nach der Wassertemperatur steuern.
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob mein Mainboard ein Anschluss für solch einen Sensor besitzt, ich kann es mir aber gut vorstellen, da es ein Gamer/OC-Mainboard ist. 

Hat jemand zufällig auch das ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Professional und betreibt einen Temperatursensor daran?
Ein Durchflusssensor wäre auch sehr interessant.


Thx


----------



## SpatteL (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Habe beim kurzen überfliegen der Beschreibung nix gefunden, schau doch mal ins Handbuch.

Ein Anschluss für ein Temperatursensor halte ich noch für möglich, da gibt es wohl Boards, die das haben, aber ein Anschluss für ein DFM halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Da wäre wohl ein aquaero das beste, da reicht ja auch die LT version.

MfG


----------



## santos (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Dein Board muss die Temperatur erkennen und den Lüftern ein Signal geben wann sie anlaufen sollen, hast Du solch eine Software die das kann? Oder ist es sogar über Dein Board möglich? Ich habe dafür extra einen Kontroller (AE6). Beim Durchfluss wird es noch interessanter, welchen DFM kann Dein Board denn lesen?


----------



## alexissss (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

naja ein Gamer/OC-Mainboard
fängt bei mir irgendwo da an
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

aber gibt soweit ich weis gibt es kein board was direkte anschlüsse temp haben


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



alexissss schrieb:


> naja ein Gamer/OC-Mainboard
> fängt bei mir irgendwo da an
> Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3


 
Sorry aber da liegst du mehr als eindeutig falsch.
Also so ein Schwachsinn


----------



## santos (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

@Commander
für mich ist ein Trabbi das schönste Auto der Welt, bist Du anderer Meinung? Ist meine Meinung deshalb Schwachsinn oder Geschmackssache?


----------



## Sumpfig (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Ob dein Mainboard einen Anschluss für einen Temperaturfühler hat oder nicht wird im Handbuch zum Mainboard stehen.
Das neue Asus X99 Deluxe hat jedenfalls sowas...

Das ASRock hat einen integrierten Luftentfeuchter... ich schmeiss mich weg...

DFS ist kein Problem, da gibts genug die das Tachosignal einers Lüfters simulieren und man so den Durchfluss über das Mainboard überwachen kann

diese können das:
Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent G1/2 AG Highflow - inkl. Elektronik, LED und 3Pin Stecker | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
und der
Koolance Durchflusssensor INS-FM18 G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
zusammen mit dem:
Koolance Flow Meter Frequency Adapter | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



santos schrieb:


> @Commander
> für mich ist ein Trabbi das schönste Auto der Welt, bist Du anderer Meinung? Ist meine Meinung deshalb Schwachsinn oder Geschmackssache?


 
Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Er erzählt Schwachsinn und ich weise darauf hin, mehr nicht.


----------



## santos (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

sicher hat ein Trabbi nix damit zu tun und wirklich ich finde einen Mosqua auch schöner, war nur ein Beispiel, wie Du sicher erkannt hast. Aber warum so negativ?


----------



## Sumpfig (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

zwischen den beiden Boards gibts doch eh kaum Unterschiede, was soll der Dummfug also?


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Wofür sollte ein Temperaturfühler im Wasser eigentlich Sinn haben?
Wenn die CPU zu warm wird, reagiert die integrierte Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard und gibt mehr Lüfterdrehzahl vor.
Das gleiche kann man mit der GPU und Speedfan machen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



santos schrieb:


> sicher hat ein Trabbi nix damit zu tun und wirklich ich finde einen Mosqua auch schöner, war nur ein Beispiel, wie Du sicher erkannt hast. Aber warum so negativ?


 
Na ich rege mich doch nur auf weil der Kollege behauptet dass man erst ab 180 Euro ein Mainboard bekommt was man als ''richtiges Gamer-/OC-Mainboard'' einstufen darf und das einfach nicht wahr ist.


----------



## Sumpfig (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wofür sollte ein Temperaturfühler im Wasser eigentlich Sinn haben?
> Wenn die CPU zu warm wird, reagiert die integrierte Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard und gibt mehr Lüfterdrehzahl vor.


 
weil eine Wasserkühlung anders reagiert als eine Luftkühlung und man dafür sorgen muss, dass das Wasser eine bestimmte Temp nicht überschreitet


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Und das kann ich anhand der CPU-Temperatur viel schlechter?
Die Wassertemperatur ist doch viel träger als die Temperatursensoren in der CPU.


----------



## Sumpfig (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und das kann ich anhand der CPU-Temperatur viel schlechter?
> Die Wassertemperatur ist doch viel träger als die Temperatursensoren in der CPU.


 eben genau deswegen


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und das kann ich anhand der CPU-Temperatur viel schlechter?
> Die Wassertemperatur ist doch viel träger als die Temperatursensoren in der CPU.


 
Der Sinn ist der: Damit die Wassertemperatur wieder in den grünen Bereich kommt, müssen die Lüfter auf die Wassertemp reagieren. Wenn die CPU wieder kühler wird aufgrund der Wassermenge und des Durchflusses, so ist die Wassertemp immernoch gleich warm bzw. steigt sogar an, die über die CPU-Temp gesteuerten Lüfter drehen aber bereits wieder langsamer.

Ich schere mich auch nicht drum, hab kB nochmal fünfundzwölfzig Euro für eine Aquaero, egal wie klein, plus Tempsensor auszugeben.


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel was da besser sein soll.
Bei den meisten Temperaturegelungen lässt sich doch eine Zieltemperatur einstellen.
Wenn ich einstelle das die Lüfter erst bei ~45Grad aufdrehen sollen. 
Dann sollten sich die Lüfter doch sehr friedlich verhalten.


----------



## santos (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

@Commander
genau darum geht es, Schwachsinn ist eine Krankheit, seine Meinung vertreten kann manchmal falsch sein, ist aber nicht schwachsinnig. Aber ich weiß was Du damit sagen willst. Schwachsinnig ist z.B. was ich gemacht habe. Ich habe gedacht, wenn ich viel Geld für ein Board ausgebe, bekomme ich etwas besonderes und ich bin der Größte. Das ist Schwachsinn, einfach krank, ein billigeres Board kann grundsätzlich das gleiche, wie ein teures Board und nu kommt aber, aber ich hab nen Porsche und Du nen Trabbi.


----------



## Sumpfig (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel was da besser sein soll.
> Bei den meisten Temperaturegelungen lässt sich doch eine Zieltemperatur einstellen.
> Wenn ich einstelle das die Lüfter erst bei ~45Grad aufdrehen sollen.
> Dann sollten sich die Lüfter doch sehr friedlich verhalten.


 
natürlich funktioniert eine Regelung auch über die CPU Temp und eine gute Lüftersteuerung ist nicht billig. 60 Euro für einen aquero 5 LT muss man nicht unbedingt ausgeben. aber...
Die Temperatur einer CPU schwank stark und schnell, unter Last geht sie ruck zuck hoch und im Leerlauf ist sie schnell wieder unten. Die Wassertemperatur wird davon aber kaum beeinflußt, bzw. es kann einige Minuten dauern bis sie ansteigt. Und genau so verhält es sich dann auch mit den Lüftern. Über die CPU Temp geregelt werden die Lüfter wesentlich öfter und länger hochdrehen, als über die Wassertemp. 
Ich persönlich möchte meine Lüftersteuerung (Innovatek Fan-O-Matik Pro), die ich seit 10 Jahren im Einsatz habe, nicht mehr missen. Leider werde ich sie vermutlich nächstes Jahr in Rente schicken und durch einen aquero 5 LT (brauch kein Display, deswegen reicht mir der kleine) ersetzen oder auf Windows 9 verzichten müssen.


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*

Warum sollten die so schnell hochdrehen wenn ich die mit einer hohen Zieltemperatur steuere?
Das Wasser sollte doch dafür genug thermische Reserven haben.
Zugegeben wird damit die Wassertemperatur relativ hoch gehalten, dafür sollte das aber auch recht leise kühlen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2014)

*AW: Temperatursensor ans Mainboard anschließen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel was da besser sein soll.
> Bei den meisten Temperaturegelungen lässt sich doch eine Zieltemperatur einstellen.
> Wenn ich einstelle das die Lüfter erst bei ~45Grad aufdrehen sollen.
> Dann sollten sich die Lüfter doch sehr friedlich verhalten.


 
Stellst du die Temperatur niedrig ein, drehen die Lüfter hoch, sobald die CPU belastet wird und die Temperatur steigt - obwohl das Wasser noch kalt ist und die höhere Drehzahl kaum was bringt. Stellst du die Temperatur hoch ein, bleiben die Lüfter ewig lange auf niedriger Drehzahl, während die Wassertemperatur nach und nach in unerwünschte Höhe klettert. Ganz spaßig wird es bei mittlerer Einstellung und schwankenden Lasten: Die Lüfter wechseln alle naslang die Drehzahl zwischen Minimum und Maximum, obwohl die Wassertemperatur relativ konstant bleibt.

CPU-Lüftersteuerungen sind halt auf die 30-40 K Temperaturdifferenz ausgelegt, die eine CPU zwischen Idle-Silent und Volllast schwankt und vor allem darauf, dass zwischen beiden Zuständen nur wenige Sekunden liegen und schnellstens nachgeregelt werden muss. Wenn du damit einen Wasserkreislauf, der 10-15 Minuten für Temperaturanpassungen braucht, zwischen 30 und 40 °C halten möchtest, wirst du nur sehr selten die optimale Drehzahl haben.


----------

